# Melbourne, Sydney, Canberra



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hey I have a friend who is on an Australian road trip. He has asked me for coffee recommendations. I suspect the selection is huge so thought I'd ask the experts... I have suggested St Ali in Melbourne as a start but nothing beyond that... Any tips please...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Had some beans from these guys earlier in the year . Was impressed - worth checking the cafe out in Melbourne

http://sevenseeds.com.au


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Boots... I'll send the suggestion their way...

Looks like Ona coffee the way to go in Canberra


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Brother Baba Budan in Melbourne gets some great reviews.

Think I read it uses sevenseeds coffee as mentioned by boots

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Brother+Baba+Budan&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=tDyjV7qGOaPS8Af99oGYCw


----------



## matharon (Dec 22, 2014)

We toured Australia and New Zealand in early 2014 and found that coffee was served everywhere to a far higher standard than we had ever experienced in the UK.

Not one bad cup anywhere in the cities at least.

This is the main reason I started researching how to make a decent cup at home and soon found this site and have benefited immensely from these forums and also last Rave forum day.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Melbourne: Proud Mary, Aunty Pegs for anything black, Omar Coffee Bird, St Ali, Hawk and Hunter, Auction Rooms, the list goes on and on and on.


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

Plenty of places in Sydney, but it would be worth doing a quick search for the suburb you're in (check out the section at coffeesnobs.com.au). Melbourne certainly wears the crown in this department, but I personally find much of it to be of the trendy underroasted variety with grassy notes. Not my idea of a perfect latte!

Newtown is certainly worth a visit when coming to Sydney, which requires a stop at Campos. Their house blend seems to change now and then so I would suggest picking one of their SOs for your brew of choice.


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

https://www.bitterbliss.com

Has all of their Sydney coffee needs covered. Make sure they try some Mecca coffee.

I remember Canberra being a bit bare but Ona definitely worth a try.

Auction rooms in Melbourne was my favourite. Can't remember many more though sorry.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

Scotford said:


> Melbourne: Proud Mary, Aunty Pegs for anything black, Omar Coffee Bird, St Ali, Hawk and Hunter, Auction Rooms, the list goes on and on and on.


 I'd add: Code Black Roasters, Axil, Industry Beans, Dukes Coffee Roasters, and Patricia Coffee Brewers


----------

